# Here Come the Dwarfs!



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Just wanted to introduce and show up my two Chinese dwarf hamsters: Chip and Dale xD




























I just adore their sweet little faces :3. And I can proudly say that these are my first two hamsters EVER.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

My goodness, what kind of miracle worker are you? You've managed to find male hamsters that actually get along. All the male hamsters and mice I've had wanted to kill each other, the only male rodent I found that actually get along are guinea pigs and rats(well I've never had a male rat but everyone says they get along swimmingly.)


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

CarolineRose said:


> My goodness, what kind of miracle worker are you? You've managed to find male hamsters that actually get along. All the male hamsters and mice I've had wanted to kill each other, the only male rodent I found that actually get along are guinea pigs and rats(well I've never had a male rat but everyone says they get along swimmingly.)


lol trust me I'm no miracle worker. But in this case, I think I got really luck. These two are absolute sweethearts :3


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They're very cute!

...and I thought RATS had big packages.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

So cute! I've never had hamsters before. You should update on what they're like. I know they're not like rats, but can you let them out to play? Or will they get lost? I can't imagine them being as cuddly as rats. Though they are just as cute!


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 27, 2011)

Awww, very cute ^_^ I love watching dwarf hammys in wheels!

We have three dwarfs. Their old boys now, but we still love them to pieces and they are still so active!


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Kinsey said:


> They're very cute!
> 
> ...and I thought RATS had big packages.


I know! These little guys almost have them beat tho!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

They are very cute, but I'd be reallllllly worried about keeping them together if I were you - my sister got two male hamsters that got along... not sure what type, but... 2 months later she woke up to find they had mortally wounded each other in a brutal fight  My niece was mortified!


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> They are very cute, but I'd be reallllllly worried about keeping them together if I were you - my sister got two male hamsters that got along... not sure what type, but... 2 months later she woke up to find they had mortally wounded each other in a brutal fight  My niece was mortified!


Certain types of hamsters can't live together at all. Dwarfs sometimes can. So don't worry, I have a close eye on them if need for separation occurs. So far so good.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Chinese dwarf hamsters are an exception to the general rule that male hamsters don't get along. Other types of dwarfs conform to the rule.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to own/co-own two Chinese females, and they lived just fine together. The older female bit the seconds ear once and that was the end of it. Then they were life long cuddle buddies!!


----------



## Axelmyrat (Dec 5, 2010)

Aww tiny and cute! I love hamsters, they hate me always bite me over and over, but I love them!


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Axelmyrat said:


> Aww tiny and cute! I love hamsters, they hate me always bite me over and over, but I love them!


My mother was not happy when I brought them home. She said, "Hamsters were little devils." and every one she ever tried to own bit and would "attack".. But these two are absolute sweethearts :3


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

In my last year of high school, I went to an alternative school. We had a female dwarf, though I can't remember the name of the silly thing. She was horribly mean to everyone but my teacher Kate and myself. Over Christmas vacation, I took the little one home and fawned over her. She had a tumor in her ear, which was probably why she was so contrary. Anyway, I discovered then that hampsters love fruits and veggies. She past away after one of the male students "forgot" to put her away and she died of dehydration over a three day weekend.

I guess the moral of that little story was to try some veggies like romaine lettuce and carrots. I bet your boys would love them! Also, don't forget that hamsters don't stay tame like guinea pigs and rats. You have to handle them every day or so to keep them nice and tame. And now I want a hamster again. I miss Smoke, my teddy bear who lived to be almost five.


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 27, 2011)

I've got three boys (USed to have four, but one died) and they've lived in the same cage their whole life. Plus i've had groups of Dwarf hammys living together in the past and haven't had any problems whatsover. The risk of them fighting is low I can assure you. Obviously you can't rule that out all together, but you shouldn't have a problem ^^


----------

